# Smoked Mackerel



## freiesleben (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all,

Have not been posting that much lately as we have been busy with moving back to Europe etc.. But now it is time again.

My dad went on a fishing trip a couple of days ago and caught 19 mackerels. I therefore decided to smoke three of them, as I had not tried that before.  

This is before they were put into my WSM:













image.jpeg



__ freiesleben
__ Sep 14, 2016






And the final result:













image.jpeg



__ freiesleben
__ Sep 14, 2016






First they got rubbed with coarse salt on the inside and was kept outside the fridge for 4 hours without cover so that they could dry a bit as well. Thereafter I gave them 2 hours at 150 degrees using a couple of lump charcoal and added beech wood dust for smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy Mackerel! Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice mack. 

Where in Europe? Maybe you can share some smoked meat/fish recipes from your region/country. I am sucker for little known dishes from other lands.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks guys :)

I am from Denmark in Scandinavia, my grandpa did a lot of smoking fish, but he passed away last year. But I am now trying to take it up(I do quite a lot of BBQ as well, but I am now using my WSM to smoke fish as well). 

It is pretty straight forward to make the mack, as mentioned it needs to have the inside rubbed well with coarse salt after it has been cleaned properly. Then I put it on a plate for 4 hours and thereafter smoked it with beech wood dust, which is very common to use in Denmark and it gives a good flavor but not overpowering.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks great! luv hearing of different curing methods for fish too,point for somethin different!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 15, 2016)

Is cold smoked mackerel traditional in your area?


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

hdhd


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Yes, Atomicsmoke, everything which comes with smoked fish is traditional, as we are a country of more than 400 islands and therefore surrounded by water. But mine is not exactly cold smoked, as the temperature is above 80 deg. F., which is normally not considered cold smoke.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 15, 2016)

Holy Mackerel !!   I've used Mackerel for bait and have always wondered how it would be to smoke.  Looks great!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 15, 2016)

I know this one wasn't cold smoked. I thought you might have some cold smoked mack recipes. Or other fish. Or other meats.


----------



## freiesleben (Sep 15, 2016)

I am cold smoking my bacon :) That is the only thing I have cold smoked until now. Used Bearcarver's recipe except he is not cold smoking his. 

The texture is really good even though it is "hot" smoked. But make sure not to smoke it too hot as I think the fat will render out. Eel can be smoked this way as well I would say, but really difficult to get your hands on.


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 3, 2017)

IMG_20161125_114240594.jpg



__ lunchmeat
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170104_121756563.jpg



__ lunchmeat
__ Jan 4, 2017






<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="nuvDK6v"><a href="//imgur.com/nuvDK6v"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

can I treat these the same ?KINGFISH


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2017)

lunchmeat said:


> <blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="nuvDK6v"><a href="//imgur.com/nuvDK6v"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> can I treat these the same ?KINGFISH


Yes


----------

